# Bunnies



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Are any of you seeing an increase in rabbits this year?
I mow about two acres around the house and 
I can't remember seeing this many rabbits in along time!
Should be fun this winter!
Dave


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

They're thick as flies around here.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

I am seeing lots of rabbits and more groundhogs than usuall around the my community garden plot south of Lansing this year.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes. Just took dog's for a walk and they had 3 minnie strokes in 3 blocks !! Can't wait for the snow to fly already


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Tons and tons of babies this year, way more than what I normally see. I may have to get a crop damage permit for my garden. :lol:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have seen alot more bunnies this year and woodchucks witch are pretty rare around here. Also seeing an increase in fox....


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

A few more bunnies around but tons of these guys. Got a trap for them and caught 4 in less than an hour. The wife's not to happy with me because they're CUTE


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

The rabbits took 6 pepper plants and a bunch of herbs. My bird dog did little to deter them.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> A few more bunnies around but tons of these guys. Got a trap for them and caught 4 in less than an hour. The wife's not to happy with me because they're CUTE


 Yeah but your keeping safe and as pets right


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Yeah but your keeping safe and as pets right


She thought I was relocating them until she saw me slipping the BBC gun out there
Ended up catching 7 today


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

You anywhere near m.c. ? Would love to let one out in backyard for the dogs !


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

No. I'm in owosso


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> A few more bunnies around but tons of these guys. Got a trap for them and caught 4 in less than an hour. The wife's not to happy with me because they're CUTE


That's kinda of crazy since I think I've seen 4 I my life and I've lived in Owosso all my life.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

They've been hitting my cucumbers real hard - bastards I say......


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

buggs said:


> They've been hitting my cucumbers real hard - bastards I say......


Watch the woodchucks for that!

And I'm wondering what gun you guys use when you go out by yourself for bunnies.
Myself I use a Savage model 24 22/410 Tasco scope with shotgun reticle and 3" 4shot
Dave


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

BucksandDucks said:


> She thought I was relocating them until she saw me slipping the BBC gun out there
> Ended up catching 7 today


What's a BBC gun?


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

hahahhaha a little slip there on my part I guess


MIfishslayer91 said:


> What's a BBC gun?


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Lots of them at my place. Drives our lab and shorthair crazy. Lol. I have twin boys that will be 8 this fall. I think they will both be shooting rabbits this fall. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Now we should be opposed to increasing small game numbers?


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

The more I'm out in the yard and talk to them the closer I can get to them.
The pellet gun (old as it is) will have some fun, my wife loves rabbit shepherds pie!
And I like it when she makes it!
Dave


----------

